# 32lb draw weight.... G5 montec okay to use?



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a female hunter with me this year who will be pulling around 32lbs on a new compound bow. Her arrows are penetrating well enough to kill a deer in my opinion. She will be shooting G5 montecs with 100 grains, but I'm sure there's probably something else out there that she should be using. Any recommendations if she tags a deer this season with unsatisfactory results with the G5's?




Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

As long as she aims for her exit she should be fine. I have shot shuttle t lock, muzzy, and montec. The g5s where the best. They weren't at that poundage, but those are the only ones that where compared on the same setup.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I should add that I never worked out my FOC in my simple test so mileage can vary.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I would be more inclined to use a Stinger type two blade. W/the Motecs make sure the arrow is flying perfectly as to maximize what KE she has.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I agree with 454, get the Magnus stingers or a good 2 blade head.


----------



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Magnus or Steelforce. Get something with a longer blade and a lot less of a blade angle. Maybe go to a heavier arrow for more momentum.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I hate to say it, but you could be setting yourself up for heartbreak. 32 pounds is borderline poundage for hunting. If she takes the perfect broadside shot at 15 yards or less.... you may not even get an exit hole. Tracking will be compromised. If it is less than a perfect hit.... it could really effect her hunting future. I would like to see her up over 35 pounds and closer to the 40 pound mark. 
Do you have access to a crossbow?
<----<<<


----------



## pohlkat (Aug 14, 2013)

Agree with Joe...my first bow went to 37#s maxed out. It killed deer. My dad and uncle wouldn't let me go till I could draw 35 pounds. Probably wouldn't do her hunting career any good to lose one the first time out. Keep her shots 20 and under.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

What bow does she have? 35 lbs should be okay with the right setup i.e. short brace height aggressive draw cycle etc. Can you do a Kinetic Energy Calculation?


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Wensel woodsmans will shoot through a deer with that set up. I have a friend that shot through deer with a 35lb Bear Panda(semi recurve) that she only pulled to 25" or roughly 26lbs. pass through shots with WW heads on 1816 XX75's. Get them flying straight and get the deer close keeping shots inside 15yds. Discipline is key to very light set ups. 

She will be fine.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Bushbow said:


> Wensel woodsmans will shoot through a deer with that set up. I have a friend that shot through deer with a 35lb Bear Panda(semi recurve) that she only pulled to 25" or roughly 26lbs. pass through shots with WW heads on 1816 XX75's. Get them flying straight and get the deer close keeping shots inside 15yds. Discipline is key to very light set ups.
> 
> She will be fine.


A disciplined hunter at 32lbs will have higher percentage kills than the undisciplined hunter shooting at 70 lbs!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Minibouncer said:


> I have a female hunter with me this year who will be pulling around 32lbs on a new compound bow. Her arrows are penetrating well enough to kill a deer in my opinion. She will be shooting G5 montecs with 100 grains, but I'm sure there's probably something else out there that she should be using. Any recommendations if she tags a deer this season with unsatisfactory results with the G5's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figure out the kinetic energy of her setup. That will tell you a lot. Agree with others on a quality 2 blade cut on contact head.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Joe Archer said:


> I hate to say it, but you could be setting yourself up for heartbreak. 32 pounds is borderline poundage for hunting. If she takes the perfect broadside shot at 15 yards or less.... you may not even get an exit hole. Tracking will be compromised. If it is less than a perfect hit.... it could really effect her hunting future. I would like to see her up over 35 pounds and closer to the 40 pound mark.
> Do you have access to a crossbow?
> <----<<<



How many deer have been killed with #50 recurves that are putting out less KE than a modern 32# compound?

I do agree that 40# would be better, but that is quite a jump for a young or small framed hunter. That would be a 25% raise in draw weight and would probably come at the cost of accuracy. How would you do going from 65# to 80+? I COULD do it, but my accuracy would definitely suffer.

I've seen plenty of young hunters kill deer with 30# bows. It is all about accuracy, a sharp broadhead, and knowing and ABIDING by the equipment limitations.

The Montec should be fine as long as it is sharp. As stated a 2-blade Magnus would be a good choice as well.


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to try and bump her up to 35-40lbs when I can. She's definitely no weakling, but her shoulder is usually sore after a good 20 arrows with 32lbs. I'm worried right now that's she's more used to the 32lbs and increasing that before going out in the woods will throw off her form and accuracy this late in the game. I'll see if I can't do it on an off weekend. We will be mostly hunting in blinds so hopefully she'll get a nice broadside shot rather than a steep angle from a stand. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I have my son using NAP Exodus broadheads in 85 grains. No problems with pass thru's shooting a Diamond Infinite Edge @ 35 lbs. Also had a friend go to Africa and shoot a waterbuck with the same heads shooting 45 lbs. they are a nice, tough, sharp head that flies straight and has great penetration.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Sorry.... They are made by QAD. Here is the link. http://qadinc.com/exodus-standard/


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Minibouncer said:


> She's definitely no weakling, but her shoulder is usually sore after a good 20 arrows with 32lbs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Any broadhead should work well if shot placement is right. my wife completely misses her first shot on target with her bow but all the rest are on the money at the beginning of the season...

I tell her to practice more walking to the target throughout the day and firing one arrow, she is usually ready to hunt by the rut. hasn't got a deer yet but she uses montecs or rage broadheads herself...think most days she goes out to just sit and take pictures of chipmunks and stuff.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

My wife shoots a bear apprentice at 37 lbs with grim reaper broad heads and has killed 2 bucks in 2 years. On one the arrow cut through 2 ribs on one side and punctured through the other side. The other I beleive was a pass through but not positive because I was gone salmon fishing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

tmilldrummer said:


> My wife shoots a bear apprentice at 37 lbs with grim reaper broad heads and has killed 2 bucks in 2 years. On one the arrow cut through 2 ribs on one side and punctured through the other side. The other I beleive was a pass through but not positive because I was gone salmon fishing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice! my wife wont even head out unless I am there to find the way in the dark, help gut..and drag out.

cool she heads out when u are away, cant wait until mine will.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Just be careful what you wish for... Guess who was working all day and then watching my 9 month old daughter while mommy hunted the opener? This guy! Lol, it's ok though, I encouraged her to... I have all season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

